# Black Summer (Netflix)



## REBerg (Apr 12, 2019)

Three episodes in, and I'm out.
I realize a series is not grabbing me when I start using it as background noise while making dinner. I thought it would be good zombie fare to fill the gap between TWD and FTWD. Nope.
These zombies "turn" too quickly and are way too fast on their feet. Unacceptable and unacceptable.
I found myself hoping for a main character's death. Maybe that happened. I don't know because I wasn't paying attention.


----------



## ctg (Apr 15, 2019)

REBerg said:


> These zombies "turn" too quickly and are way too fast on their feet. Unacceptable and unacceptable.



Yeah, this is the same problem that made the World War Z movie to fall. And this becomes very apperant in the last episode, where characters literally turn while they're still standing, after they receive a gut shot. I tried to find a logical reason for why the turn is so quick, and I couldn't as there was nothing that would explain it. 

In my Necromorphosis trilogy I have a version of fast zombie, called screamer, and I explain the transformation via vampire connection. Thing is, it's not quick as you see in this series, and known observed cases put the turn between three and twenty four hours. 



REBerg said:


> I found myself hoping for a main character's death. Maybe that happened. I don't know because I wasn't paying attention.



Only three will make it to the stadium, the rest are either turned or outright killed. 



REBerg said:


> Three episodes in, and I'm out.



I watched and fell in sleep three times, before I watched the last episodes. It didn't appeal me either. The Silence movie is much better, and it kind of makes more sense than this one.


----------



## ctg (Apr 15, 2019)

> The arrival of Netflix’s dramatic _Z Nation_ spinoff _Black Summer _has some online commentators pitting the freshly-released series against AMC’s _The Walking Dead_ and spinoff _Fear the Walking Dead._
> 
> Set in the immediate wake of a societal collapse brought on by a widespread zombie virus outbreak, _Black Summer_ centers on Rose (Jaime King), a midwestern mother who stops at nothing to reunite with her daughter when the two are forcibly separated.
> 
> ...


 Zombie Fans Clash Over ‘The Walking Dead’ vs Netflix’s ‘Black Summer’


----------



## REBerg (Apr 15, 2019)

ctg said:


> Zombie Fans Clash Over ‘The Walking Dead’ vs Netflix’s ‘Black Summer’


How about calling it "Fear the Running Dead"?


----------



## ctg (Apr 15, 2019)

You are effed whatever you do in this world. There's no hope for these people. You die and you turn. Then you are permanently pissed off and you go for months running around, growling at people, while the military bombs you to death with bombs that make no visible damage. Luckily, if you're one of human survivors, the bombs dropped five meters from you, just knocks you down and kills the zombies.


----------



## Rodders (Apr 16, 2019)

I haven't heard of this. It says a spin off from Z-Nation. Does it have the same humour, or is it played straight?


----------



## ctg (Apr 16, 2019)

Rodders said:


> I haven't heard of this. It says a spin off from Z-Nation. Does it have the same humour, or is it played straight?



No humour in this one. There might be a couple semi humorous spots, but nothing that strikes as a joke. It's a pretty bleak set of affairs. Absolutely zero zombie jokes.


----------



## svalbard (Apr 21, 2019)

Rodders said:


> I haven't heard of this. It says a spin off from Z-Nation. Does it have the same humour, or is it played straight?



It lacks the humour and character building of  Z Nation. It is set in the same universe about 2 months into the outbreak. I actually find this fairly compelling. The breakdown of society, the fight for survival all seem sort of realistically chaotic. That said I am only 3 episodes in.


----------



## L.L.Lotte (May 5, 2019)

I managed to make it all the way through this show but safe to say, this is no Walking Dead. Overall, pretty average show. Wouldn't recomend to anyone.


----------



## Droflet (May 10, 2019)

Tripe.


----------



## ctg (May 10, 2019)

Droflet said:


> Tripe.



Here you go...


----------

